# "Moon Lights", do they help breeding?



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am currently using an LED "puck" light shining through a piece of light blue glass in the top of my tank to simulate moonlight at night. When the regular lights go out, the pucklight dimly lights one corner of my tank in blue light. I have heard these lights encourage breeding of livebearers. Anyone else using a moon light at night, and do they work or is it all hype?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Live-bearers probably breed when they please and when water quality is good. I dont think the blue moon LED lights encourage breeding. Its just for aesthetic purposes. *


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Takes me back to my blacklight days....


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yea maybe LED moon lights encourage breeding in humans but not fish lol.*


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Heh heh you guys are funny *r2


----------

